# MOOSE TAG! Now what do I do?



## Guest

My buddy and I put in for a Minnesota moose tag and we scored!  The reality hasn't really hit yet but I am starting to realize I need advice. Many things have come across my mind but I am open to all suggestions and words of wisdom. Neither of us have ever hunted moose and it is a once in a lifetime deal for us Minnesotans so I don't want to blow it. Lets start out and talk about rifles. Everything I have read tells me that a 30-06 is adaquate. Do you agree? When is the best time to do your scouting? Time of year and time of day. Realize it's about a 5 hour one way drive to get to the zone we will be hunting. We'll start there and go on. The hunt is in the first two weeks of October and another question is should we hunt the first or second week? So many questions so little time!!


----------



## oldfireguy

If you are hunting the BWCA get some practice in canoeing, and have a canoe to tow behind yours with the meat. Check with the nearest Forest Service office if you will be hunting on NF lands. Someone should be able to tell you where moose have been spotted. Get in shape....and have a great time on this chance of a lifetime.


----------



## lead gander

Congrats on the tag, its a big deal. Are you bwca? I went bw in 85 and 95 with success, lots better habitat and numbers outside the wilderness due to cuts. Calling was key for us, seemed like you had to move alot, just get one to hear you and your in. Google earth would be my first look at your zone. Think good upland browse, they only feed on aquatics in summer. look around cuts,, burns ,.blow down . Go on a shed hunt, rut sign is apparent, 7' rubs, browse sign, tater tots. 
06 is plenty. You can get a mature bull quartered and day gear out in one trip in a 17' lightweight canoe. Anyway take all the vacation you can, not many moose out there but one can make you pretty happy.


----------



## Guest

We are not in the BWCAW but the northern border of our zone is the BWCAW. So we may have cuts etc to hunt. Just two of us put in so I imagine it will be some work to get the thing out once down. I am unbelievably overwhelmed to think that I am actually going! Keep the suggestions coming! What are good ways to cut the meat up? How much meat can we expect to have to haul out? etc


----------



## lead gander

The quarters and one game bag of loose meat were 450# on our last bull. He was 4.5 yrs and 42" mature but not huge. Get a superior national forest map and go on a shed hunt. An atv would be very helpful as the usfs likes to berm off woods roads after timber harvest so we don't frighten the wolves with truck traffic. Plan on camping out there as it gets to be alot of wasted time driving if you want to sleep indoors. For example, my shed hunting spots are 60 miles from here but it takes me at least 2 hours to get there, winding gravel roads.


----------



## wmmichael20

it all sounds like a good time to be had to me, if you only have 2 weeks I would be saving my vac time to use then and maybe borrow a camper so you dont have to go far from where your hunting like they guys said a atv or one of those side by sides probably make a nite and day differance on getting the meat out or if your close to a river or creek a canoe or flat bottom jon boat with a electric trolling motor mite give you more room other than that get up there every chance you get and walk around get a good lay of the land and watch for sign so you good and familliar with your area , I would also invest in a handheld gps cuz getting lost just stinks


----------



## Outfitter1

Congrats on the moose tag , we make our living hunting these critters in northern BC , and a 30-06 with heavy well placed bullets is plenty big enough . In early October they should be in the rut , look for them close to lakes , beaver dams etc.. Call very early mornings and late evenings. If calling in evenings and hear one but he does not come in , return at daylight and cow call .
Use the gutless method of butchering them after shooting , much cleaner and easier to handle the meat . Have good game bags .
Good luck
Pink Mountain Outfitters


----------



## Guest

Thank you all for the info, keep it coming!!! lol I need it! Outfitter, how do you get the tenderloins? I'd like more info on that gutless method. From what I can tell that is definately the way to go!! Thank you much.


----------



## Outfitter1

I cannot say it better then these folks from another site , so here it is , I hope it helps you out .

I used a small meat saw on my caribou. Just cut through the backbone at the last rib and pull upward. It's like opening a hood, then cut out the t-loins. Don't have to deal with the guts at all.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the insite guys. I called in two bulls, the first larger but he never presented a good shot. So this guy answered my prayers!


----------



## Ref

Congrats R U Dun!!!!!!!!!

Nice bull!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Congrats! Great bull and the freezer is full! :beer:


----------



## lead gander

Nice bull! Glad it worked out for you. Hope you had a chance to add some grouse to the bag as long as you were here. You had a great run of weather for calling and camping.


----------



## Guest

The weather changed as we arrived on Friday the 1st and stayed almost too nice the rest of the trip. We camped at Sawbill campground so we had some "convieniences" like a door on the outhouse and access to water. Took a shower at sawbill outfitters Tuesday before shooting the moose. And yes, we picked up several grouse and there were some to be had up there. All in all, it was one of the best hunts I have ever experienced. Thanks loads to my hunting buddy that really pitched in. The bull I called in on Sunday was larger and he took 45 minutes to come out. During that time heaaring the sound of his antlers hitting the trees and his grunting was about the most exciting thing I have ever experienced. This bull took 15 minutes and there were two others grunting beyond him. Almost more than a guy can handle!!! It was indeed a trip and hunt of a lifetime and absolutly worth all the time and money.


----------

